# Speakers for POC Helmet?



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

Whelp, I guess POC has their own overpriced audio system for their helmets called Neckrolls. At least they have Beats by Dre--maybe the sound quality is pretty good? They are wired and run about the same price as the Bluetooth Outdoor Tech Audio Chips.


----------



## DOGGY-STAR (Dec 2, 2016)

If you wanna save some money, just get a set of earphones (the flat speaker type, not in-ear buds). Preferably with a mute button on them.

Hook em up inside the ear pads. I did this for a few seasons before getting a helmet that already had audio built-in, and it worked very nicely (in fact it was a lot more comfortable than the built-in ones I have now, which are much bigger and press hard against my ears. I have to unclip the strap on the lift to relive the pressure.)

Of course, they're not as loud as the actual helmet phones, but if you still want hear your surroundings you wouldn't ride with them maxed out anyway. They were still more than loud enough for me anyway


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

The only problem I have had with chips is the Bzzzz sound out of one of the speakers, but it isn't bad, so I have put up with them. But, if you plan on tracing your runs and listening to bluetooth music all day, your phones battery will nearly be dead by the end of the day. We're snowboarding, no need to be an audiophile while on the mountain, people used to have to listen to tapes when riding.


----------

